
Show HN: Tokk – web app for tracking to-dos and time - janvandenbroeke
https://tokkapp.com
======
humming
I like the interface; it is simple and straightforward. I would have liked to
see an example of a pre-built report. I would also like to have a section for
notes so that I can add things that I learned, highlights and lowlights, in
case I would need to talk about them with a manager or give advice to a
colleague.

